
How to transition from Consulting to Tech - djchung23
http://hackcareer.com/zeya/
======
pxr13
Nice. I like the emphasis on just finding a role within your dream company
first and then transferring internally to your dream role.

------
ikebanamade
Wow that's a number of interesting transitions. Helpful read.

